

Show HN: ezsend.it, the quickest way to buy & print a stamp or shipping label - adyus
http://ezsend.it?what=hnlaunch&from=hn

======
xur17
I've tried to purchase a shipping label online a few times, and it is always a
pain. USPS makes you sign up for an account, and fill out lengthy forms. You
can buy USPS and UPS shipping labels through your paypal account, but that
link is also difficult to come by.

I'd love to see a site when you can enter 2 addresses, a shipping weight, and
a size, and then it shows you your options. It looks like this is what you're
doing, so I'll definitely check you out once you release this.

~~~
adyus
That's exactly why I'm building it, and why I'll be focusing on the easiest
and fastest possible user experience. Things like reverse geocoding to pre-
fill addresses, the least amount of inputs, etc.

Now, do you think the time savings would be worth x amount of money to you? In
other words, would you be willing to pay for the convenience?

~~~
xur17
I'd recommend something with 2 text boxes - source and destination. Using
Google Maps api (or something similar) you should be able to convert this to a
valid address (use ajax to do this as they type). They click submit, and see
all of the different shipping options and prices. They select one, pay, print,
and done.

I'd pay a little bit extra over the retail prices, not sure how much though.
Especially if you get bulk discounts, you should be able to keep the mark-up
pretty low.

~~~
adyus
Having a text box for pasting addresses is a great idea. I also wanted to use
location services to pre-fill the sender's address and show the closest drop
off locations or mailboxes.

Thanks for the feedback! I'd like to get as much of it as I can, so I'd
appreciate any word spreading about ezsend.it :)

